# sound deadener



## krallstar (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wondering what you guys would use to remove the material on the inside of the roof.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

krallstar said:


> Just wondering what you guys would use to remove the material on the inside of the roof.


I used a long wide bladed scraper and it is still a mess, but my roof needs replacement so I did not put in effort.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

MEK or mineral spirits would help, but be sure to cover up anything you don't want eaten.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I used industrial adhesive remover from Lowes. It would be a bit trickier on the roof (it is pretty thick) but it took the sound deadener off my floors with little trouble.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it still stuck up there real good? If so, leave it alone. That's one of those "just because" jobs that's usually not worth doing. Also consider this, that's sheet metal which shows to the outside. It's not a heavy floor or inner brace. Any excess digging and you'll see drag marks in the painted surface. It will dent easily too so inner roof surfaces don't suffer that kind of work very well. If you have thin layers hanging here n there just pull em down and leave the rest. It's been stuck up there since it was built so why take it down? 

Since we're talking about that area this is a good time to mention that each wire (headliner lanyards) has a specific place. It's always prudent to number or letter each one as it gets removed or the headliner replacement will be hell. Like A,B,C, from front to back or 1, 2, 3. Some guys leave them in the headliner and wrap it up too marking the front.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heat gun on low or better yet a hair dryer on high and a 1" paint scraper
let the heat do the work and gently scape that junk off. then come back with 3m adhesive remover to completely get rid of residue. Yes this job is a pita but soak the rag with the remover and just hold it against the roof in 1 spot and wipe. You will need some serious solvent gloves (parts cleaner type) and plenty of fresh air or respirator cause you will get HIGH as mudder focker breathing that stuff


----------

